# kobudo bo



## geob (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi
gb here still trying to figure out this forum stuff here 
i am a mature adult that has studied karate for several years and am interested in learning more about weapons training specifically the bo or staff, if anyone has the same interests drop me a line New York State western NY
like to share thoughts


----------



## Tames D (Feb 9, 2014)

Welcome to MT, geob. I love working the bo. A great weapon.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 1, 2014)

Where exactly in western NY? I am probably not near you, but I always get my hopes up when someone is at least in the same state as me.


----------



## donald1 (Apr 1, 2014)

I like practicing with bo for, its good for distance good for most sparring except in small spaces or close up. I like hickory wood for bos  yet purple heart are the nice fancy bos(for sparring a contact bo would do good)


----------



## Takai (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## geob (Dec 21, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> Where exactly in western NY? I am probably not near you, but I always get my hopes up when someone is at least in the same state as me.


Thanks for the thoughts
I am near Buffalo New York the western side of the state
what kind of katas do you study with the Bo
this is george


----------

